# [Gelöst] mac80211 und Kanal 13 (rtl8187B)

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi @all

ich habe jetzt schon bei google gesucht und hier in dem Deutschen Forum, habe aber noch nichts passendes gefunden.

Ich habe einen rtl8187B USB Wlan Adapter der mit dem 2.6.27er Gentoo Kernel auch funktioniert.

Jetzt das Problem:

Ich habe neben meinem Wlan Netzwerk noch ein Funkübertragungssystem für Fehrnseher (DVB-T) und dieses funkt leider eben auf den Frequenzen (Genaue Frequenz kenne ich nicht gibt 4 Kanäle die laut Herstelle im 2,4 GHz bereich funken)

Jetzt habe ich die Funkempfänger (Sind 2 wegen 2 versch. Fehrnseher) auf A und B gestellt (Niedrigste Werte) und mein Wlan auf Kanal 13.

Seitdem stören sie sich gegenseitig nicht mehr.

Leider kriege ich es mit oben genanntem Adapter einfach nicht hin ihn auf Kanal 13 zu stellen, somit findet er mein Wlan nicht.

Mit iwconfig kriege ich die Kanäle 1-11 hin.

Somit heißt das für mich das der Kerneltreiber denkt er wäre in Nordamerika (Wo nur 1-11 erlaubt sind)

Unter Windows kann ich dem Treiber mitteilen das er in Europa ist bzw. dort steht er auf dem Standard (Irgend etwas in dem Sinne: Read Region from EEPROM).

Nur unter Linux bekomme ich es nicht hin, habe schon in der Kerneldokumentation geguckt ob es für das Modul rtl8187.ko irgendwelche Parameter gibt diesbezüglich oder eine Boot Option wenn ich den Treiber fest im Kernel integriere (Ist mir am liebsten).

aber leider habe ich noch keine passenden Ressourcen dafür gefunden, wäre schon dankbar über einen Link wo ich dann selbst nachschlagen könnte.

Danke schonmal,

CoS24Last edited by Child_of_Sun_24 on Sun Dec 14, 2008 2:23 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

hast du eine firmware datei unter /lib/firmware installiert oder wird keine firmware datei benötigt.

Wenn eine firmware datei benötigt wird, könnte es sein, das du eine verwendest, welche nicht für europa ausgelegt ist

----------

## firefly

falls der treiber als abhängigkeit das cfg80211 modul hat, dann hilft dir folgendes:

http://www.pc-forum24.de/suse-treiber/10253-neue-wlan-treiber-mac80211-basiert-und-die-kanaele-12-und-13-a.html

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich hatte mal Probeweise noch die Sysrescuecd 1.1.3 Beta 1 (Auch mit 2.6.27er) Kernel ausprobiert und er sagt beim Laden des Treibers nichts von einer Firmware (Würde ja im dmesg stehen)

Aber auch dort ist das selbe Problem, ich kann nur die Kanäle 1-11 benutzen.

Habe auch dort nichts darüber gefunden.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich konnte das Problem lösen:

Es lag nicht am eigentlichen treiber sondern am stack.

Ich habe den mac80211 stack als Modul kompiliert ebenso das konfigurationsmodul cfg80211, natürlich auch den Treiber rtl8187

Dann habe ich unter /etc/modprobe.d eine neue datei angelegt:

options

da drin habe ich dann die folgende eingegeben:

option cfg80211 ieee80211_regdom=EU

Dann einen neustart gemacht und siehe da die Kanäle 12 und 13 sind nutzbar  :Smile: 

CoS

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

 :Embarassed:  Sorry Firefly habe ausversehen deinen zweiten Post überlesen   :Embarassed: 

Habe dieselbe Seite vorhin gefunden   :Embarassed: 

Danke nochmal,

CoS24

----------

## EOF

Krass, wir beide hatten das gleiche problem. Nur sieht man das vom topic her nicht. Hier der link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-719531.html

----------

## firefly

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Krass, wir beide hatten das gleiche problem. Nur sieht man das vom topic her nicht. Hier der link:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-719531.html

 

nicht ganz, es war die gleiche ursache aber nicht das gleiche Problem, bei dir war die auswirkung eine andere -> absturz eines Programms.

----------

